# Sick hen will not stand...Help



## Jamie (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
Miss Bennie is about 5 years old and about 3 weeks ago i discovered she had fly strike. I caught it early enough that they had only caused a minor sore on her vent. She went through a course of antibiotics (baytril) but did not eat for 10 days. I supplemented her with Nutri-drench then she started eating again she is still eating but she can not stand. I thought it was because she had lost so much weight and was so weak but the toes on her foot have curled up and she is unable to stand. For the past 4 days I have been giving her a poultry booster that has Vitamin B12 and Vitamin K in it. I am not sure what to do to help her get her strength back. Any suggestions?


----------

